# What happened to Marcus Taylor?



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

He was supposed to be a very good point guard, last I heard he was in the CBA. Can he make it to NBA?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

wolves drafted him last year, he just doesnt have nba stuff. a scoring point guard that isnt even that great at scoring wouldnt make it to the nba, may get a contract here or there, a few summer league invatations, a couple training camp invatations, but nothin big. he dont got the nba stuff


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

mateen cleeves couldnt score worth a lick either and he wasnt as talented as taylor.marcus just made a very bad decision leaving msu.and it really hurt the spartans also,they are still looking for a pt guard.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

It was definetly a dumb decision. Had he stayed in school one more year MSU would have done a lot better this year and he probably could have turned that into a late first round pick and then he would have at least got guaranteed money.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> It was definetly a dumb decision. Had he stayed in school one more year MSU would have done a lot better this year and he probably could have turned that into a late first round pick and then he would have at least got guaranteed money.


How about if he would have taken advantage of his fool ride at MSU and earned a degree he could have used, now he's stuck flipping burgers ar MCDonalds.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

very true

taylor was always a strange guy he refused to play on the AAU circuit, choosing to instead run pickup at MSU and do drills with his dad

and he loved the magic johnson hour


----------

